# Howdy!



## jd318_mazz (Sep 16, 2003)

This is GREAT! Looking forward to lots of seat time, not only on my 318, but also surfing this board. Sure hope it takes off. - Dave


----------



## Bob_in_Ma (Sep 16, 2003)

Howdy!.....right back at ya Dave. Fancy meeting you here.

Looking foward to the new forum.

Bob


----------



## jd318_mazz (Sep 16, 2003)

Hey Bob - Guess word is starting to get around. Spose we better start talking tractors pretty soon though, so here we go.

Mowed the back lawn last night. The bagger filled up four times. Not bad considering it had been two weeks since the last mowing. My back lawn is about an acre. (There's another acre and a half in back that I don't mow. Too many trees!)

Mowed the front lawn tonight. The bagger filled up three times. Again not bad. My front lawn is a little over 3/4 acre.

Guess I better plan on doing some fluid changes this coming weekend. My '92 318 is approaching 450 hours. - Dave


----------



## Jim_WV (Sep 16, 2003)

Hey Bob and Mazz, good to see ya'all here too , is it Ok if I discuss my L120 once in awhile here too ?  

Take care !
Jim


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

Bob_WV this is a nice site. I sure hope the folks do not try and kicks us out with the L-120's we own. I sure like mine a lot better then my pervious tractor. I try to avoid using the name Craftsman because it was not really all that good as compared to the JD.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Hi guys!
Mazz318, it's a comfort to see that where ever I go for tractor info, you are already there. Good to see the rest of you too. I'm currently trying to get the electric PTO clutch off my old 316 motor to put it on the new one. Mazz might remember my asking for advise on the SSB John Deere Discussion forum back in July as to whether or not to rebuild. A back injury and a lot of bad weather has slowed me up a LOT! But I am now getting it done. Any info on how this clutch comes off without damaging it would be greatly appreciated. This seems like it will become a great forum, but WFM will always be my favorite.


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

I have the L-130 and like it a lot. No problems so far, except the dreaded backfire once and awhile!


----------

